# Infiniti QX4 on the Sand?



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, I have a 98 QX4 in my driveway that I am thinking of buying. Nice size and very clean with 93K miles. It seems like it will be a comfortable drive* to the beach* but Does anyone have any experience with this car or its cousin, Nissan Pathfinder, driving *on the beach*? My 98 Chev truck is not 4X4 so I will be selling it, if I decide that the Qx4 is the one. Thanks...


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be fine. 90% is the driver. A few simple rules

1. If you get slow down and get stuck. Stop, and put it in reverse. This has worked for me 100% of the time. 

2. If you start slipping, stop! Either backup or let air out if you haven't already done so. Then back up a few feet and roll out. 

Its that easy, I see outbacks on hatteras Isl. all the time. I have also seen f-250's with 39's on it stuck to the axles, go figure. Guess he didn't stop and back up. 

Buy it you like it, then just don't drive like a touron and you'll do just fine. Besides a 1998 with under a 100K? Your probably getting a sweet price on it. I don't know how comfortable it will be on the beach, but what vehicle is? 

Ben


----------

